# Rane PE-17 Buzz



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

My Rane PE-17 has a buzz that I can't get rid of. 

I'm using 1/4" to RCA. I've got two subs so each 1/4" has two RCA females on the end. They are mono, not stereo. 

I've tried grounding via the ground screw on the back of the Rane and the other end connected to a wall plug screw. No luck. I even went as far to ground to the actual wall plug ground. 

I got a ground loop isolator from Radio Shack and still no luck. 

Am I just .... out of luck?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d try grounding between the Rane’s ground screw and your pre-amp or receiver – the phono input ground is a good place to do that. Alternately, you might switch to RCA / XLR cables and clip the internal jumper between Pins 1 and 3.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’d try grounding between the Rane’s ground screw and your pre-amp or receiver – the phono input ground is a good place to do that. Alternately, you might switch to RCA / XLR cables and clip the internal jumper between Pins 1 and 3.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Thanks for your reply Wayne. 

I ended up running out of time on the return policy so I had to take it back today. I ordered a mini - dsp and will deal with the learning curve. 

When you say ground through the phono plug, do you mean the 1/4" connection on the front? Like cut the end of the wire and connect the Rane to that ground wire with the 1/4" plugged in?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If your receiver has a phono input (record player) on the back panel, there will be a ground lug next to it, typically with a knurled knob. That’s a chassis ground that could be used for what you were trying to do.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

